
Show HN: Pak – a command line tool for everything – my first open source project - ministerk
https://github.com/tburnam/pak
======
voiture
It seems a bit barebones but it's clear where to add functionality. However,
you talk about the ability to 'share' scripts and this is where I think you
have something interesting... but it's not really there yet.

If you were able to wrap up scripts, for example a utility to create GitHub
repos from the command line (something I recently built for myself, actually),
and share that in a similar fashion to npm - that would be really useful. I'm
sure others could use my GitHub script and I'm sure there are a plethora of
awesome scripts floating around on developers' machines. I see some potential
there.

You also mentioned work on an 'API to various languages', but I don't see
anything in the issues regarding this. This also has a lot of potential in the
open source realm, since many commands are system specific - so abstracting
those out into factories would really improve cross-platform functionality
tremendously... and would be much more lightweight than something like
Docker...

You should provide better documentation of what you have. I had to pull the
repo and run the code to find out what was going on. But most contributors
won't take the time to look at code (even if it is very readable) if the
README doesn't contain documentation (or a link to the documentation). And
better describe the goals for the project. What is the end goal? How does this
help? etc. And lastly, your issues are there (good), but they aren't very
consistent or descriptive (bad). You should have clear issues that follow some
convention of continuity. Feature requests and bugs should be separable, at
least. If you have navigable issues, you will attract contributors. This
project seems to have a lot of work to be done in several areas, so a good
issues section is particularly important because it will draw a diverse set of
contributors.

I think you're definitely on to something here, but you'll need to mature the
code base to attract more contributors. I was peeking around the pak source
myself and may even submit a PR or 2, this looks like a fun project.

Good luck :)

------
friendswatcher
This thing has some real potential if it matures. I think it's easy to get
excited about the direction this could take, especially as a build environment
tool. It could be much more efficient than Docker. That being said, it
certainly needs to mature, as voiture points out. You have a neat idea but
your platform is not really even complete yet. Open source is a good choice.

